
Another clueless CEO: Ed Colligan's Head Seems to be Stuck Somewhere - raganwald
http://daringfireball.net/2006/11/colligan_head_stuck
======
cstejerean
It's great to read the article and see how spot on it was about the iPhone.

"an Apple cell phone is sure to be greeted by existing quote-unquote
“smartphone” aficionados as utterly underwhelming. It’s hardly got any
features! It’s just well-designed! [...] Meanwhile, the line at your local
Apple store will stretch out the entrance and down to the mall’s food court."

------
ars
What's palm actually doing these days? Do you think they'll ever release a new
version of the Palm T|X?

I've been waiting to buy - the Palm T|X is almost 3 years old at this point.
Should I keep waiting? Is it hopeless? Give up on them altogether? I don't
want a smart phone, I want, well, I want a Palm T|X, but with more memory and
a faster CPU (or better battery life).

------
josefresco
Palm had issues long before the iPhone came around.

------
bestes
This is from 2006. Am I missing something?

~~~
raganwald
No, it _is_ from 2006. But it seems worth another look given the comments form
the Netflix CEO--both CEOs seem oblivious to what their customers want, and
instead are bulling ahead with their industry's vision of what they will stuff
down the market's throat.

~~~
bestes
Ah, I see. I hadn't read the Blockbuster CEO article yet.

------
redorb
sure is easy to make someone look dumb from the past, it would be different if
this post was made within weeks or months.

~~~
tienshiao
The post was two weeks after Palm CEO's remarks. And a month before the iPhone
was even announced.

I guess that it was "difficult" by your definition then.

